# Pole saw attachment for Echo PAS-225



## Ryan_289 (May 1, 2019)

I am looking to buy a pole saw attachment for my Echo powerhead. Is Echo my only option or is there another brand that will fit my attachment style?


----------



## Colt Marlington (May 1, 2019)

I've heard you can sand down the other attachments to fit. The Echo supposedly has a slightly smaller outside diameter.
But I don't have any actual experience trying this.


----------

